# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  COMING SOON: Blitar Koi .....

## Ajik Raffles

Bicara soal koi lokal bagaimana kalau bapak2 dititipkan untuk membesarkan koi - koi lokal di bawah ini:



Tersedia sekitar 30 ekor dengan grade seperti ini dan kita bisa "make a fun" dengan koi - koi lokal ini, seperti memberikan nama bloodline, mensertifikasi, bikin GO atau keeping contest

Bila berminat saya akan mencari data - data lebih detil mengenai breedernya karena kebetulan saya bermaksud mengangkatnya dalam majalah edisi berikutnya. Bagaimana? Hehehehe

----------


## ice

bagus om ikannya....

----------


## h3ln1k

ikannya cuman 7 ekor om ajik?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ikannya cuman 7 ekor om ajik?


Ada sekitar 30 ekor, dari petani Blitar bersahaja. Indukan dari pengepul ternama di jakarta. Banyak hal yang bisa kita gali dari petani ini dan menjadi tugas kita untuk menghimpun dan menyebarluaskannya.

Foto koi - koi inilah yang menginspirasikan saya untuk menghidupkan kembali ruh Local Breeder Contest yang mati suri. Semoga kali ini komunitas kita  mampu merealisasikannya

Ini foto koi-koi lainnya.

----------


## Faris

Setuju Om Ajik, GO or Keeping Contest.... Saya ikut PARTISIPASI

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Setuju Om Ajik, GO or Keeping Contest.... Saya ikut PARTISIPASI


Kalau memungkinkan saya lebih suka GO karena ingin mendokumentasikan perkembangan ikan - ikan ini secara maksimal.

Kita bisa mendapatkan ikan ini dengan "best price", menyewa kolam bersama (atau ada dealer dan penggemar yang bisa meminjamkannya?), urunan the best food. Saya penasaran bagaimana jadinya ikan2 ini kalau kita berikan perlakuan terbaik yang kita bisa lakukan. Tidak usah semewah Singapura punya gawean tapi cukup syarat untuk mengantarkan ikan ini ke jenjang juara

----------


## e-koi

Mau dong ikutan. GO atau keeping contest, mau

----------


## dattairadian

minat juga ah..  ::  
di list ya... :
1. Faris
2. e-koi
3. Datta
4. .......
5. .......

----------


## superkoi

minat juga ah..  ::  
di list ya... :
1. Faris
2. e-koi
3. Datta
4. Superkoi-okka-
5. .......
6. .......

----------


## koikadeudeuh

jika masih mungkin..ikutan ya:
1.
2
3
4
5
6..koikadeudeuh-yogi  ::

----------


## adepe

> ikan = IRP 800.000
> biaya perawatan per bulan = IRP 100.000 x 6 Bulan = IRP 600.000
>  total IRP. 1.400.000
> Kalo 1 th + 600.000 lagi 
> total IRP. 2.000.000
> 
> wauw. . .


om, dalam usulan saya harga segitu (1,4jt) untuk keeping setaun...
itung-itung nawar biaya perawatan ikan jadi 50rb/bulan  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> saya cocok jadi supporter aja   
> SEMANGATTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> Alias GC bukan Grand Champion, tapi Gajah Combe, hahaha 1000x


tulllllllllllllllll

----------


## mrbunta

> . . . combe . . .   / cheersleader ya om bunt. . .


AYO SEMANGATTTTTTTT   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> ikan = IRP 800.000
> biaya perawatan per bulan = IRP 100.000 x 6 Bulan = IRP 600.000
>  total IRP. 1.400.000
> Kalo 1 th + 600.000 lagi 
> total IRP. 2.000.000
> 
> wauw. . .
> ...


SEMANGATTTTTTTT
idenya bagus om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> pertimbangan harga dan ikan om.
> maaf ya suhu suhu


om gajah wes liat ikannya yah
setahu saya di forum ini belum ada yang lihat ikannya langsung

hmmmmmmmm

hebat emang si gajah ilmu penerawangannya 

I am IN .... based on: yang pilih si LUKI huahahahahahahaha   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> pertimbangan harga dan ikan om.
> maaf ya suhu suhu  
> 
> 
> om gajah wes liat ikannya yah
> setahu saya di forum ini belum ada yang lihat ikannya langsung
> 
> ...


loh blom tau ya.
aku udah les privat untuk perdukunan loh.
jadi bisa menerawang nun jauh di sana   ::   ::   ::  
jadi kalau lagi posting hati hati. jgn sampe nuded   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> jadi kalau lagi posting hati hati. jgn sampe nuded


nuded apa cih?
nude gue tahu om

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> jadi kalau lagi posting hati hati. jgn sampe nuded    
> 
> 
> nuded apa cih?
> nude gue tahu om


 . . . nuded = nude + ed . . . ed biasanya bentuk past . . . sebagai objek penderita . . . nuded = ditelanjangi di masa lampau . . . wueh  . . . ngeri . . iso ngerti . . . .

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
biasa lah ane kan fukan olang falat jadi gak fisa ngomong englis.

----------


## ad666

. . .   ::   . . .

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> nuded apa cih?
> nude gue tahu om
> 
> 
>  . . . nuded = nude + ed . . . ed biasanya bentuk past . . . sebagai objek penderita . . . nuded = ditelanjangi di masa lampau . . . wueh  . . . ngeri . . iso ngerti . . . .


Wiuih objek penderita ditelanjangi di masa lampau? Masa prasejarah ya om? Jamannya gajah purba ya om? Wuih ckckckck

----------


## seven7colour

Dimana-mana ternyata obyeknya sama   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

huz huz huz
ini threat nya org

----------


## superkoi

Kapan mulainya ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ada sedikit masalah, setelah Team melihat langsung ternyata jumlah yang layak tidak sampai 30 ekor, hanya sekitar 15 ekor atau 50%. Secara otomatis harga pengambilan juga ikut naik karena ada sisa 15 ekor yang tidak diangkat. Sedang dipertimbangkan apakah akan tetap dilangsungkan atau dibuat bentuk event lain.   ::   ::

----------

